# 92 week by CRICOS and new course



## salum (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Please help me with the following. 
I'm currently doing a Master in Professional Accounting (MPA) and have completed first semester. Unfortunately, my course by CRICOS is only 54 weeks. There are mates studying with me and doing a double degree course (MPA/MBA) which is 104 weeks by CRICOS. 
The subjects of the first semester were same for my course (MPA) and for the double degree (MPA/MBA) students.

I found a formula here how to calculate whether I meet 92 weeks requirements. 
According to this formula, the credit points awarded for my previous subjects I have studied will be subtracted from those of my new course.

My question is would this formula be applied in case when:

-	educational provider is same 
-	subjects studied during 1 semester where same for both MPA and MPA/MBA degrees
-	I have not withdrawn from the course and simply want to change it while studying.

Thank you!


----------

